# Alpine W505 Garmin GVN 53 problem



## koren (Nov 30, 2009)

YouTube - Alpine w505 + garmin gvn53 video signal problem

Pretty much everything said there...
Connected GVN 53 to W505 video input - screen pops up for a sec and then disappears. 
Connected GVN 53 to external LCD display - worked fine.
Connected my camera to W505 video input - worked fine...

WTF????


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Possibly an issue with the video input on the Alpine screen. Did you try a different video source besides the Garmin piece?


----------



## koren (Nov 30, 2009)

koren said:


> Connected my camera to W505 video input - worked fine...


^^^

I wish that would be so easy...


----------



## vitalium (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi , For right connection GVN53 to Alpine you need use some controllers, like this : (sorry i cannot put link)

if you want to read manual on UPS1 , pls in Google find this phrase : "" UPS1 TOUCHSCREEN CONROLLER FOR MULTIMEDIA DEVICES "" (Alpine , Pioneer, Kenwood)


----------

